# My beautiful puppy got seriously attacked last night.



## thomsonambra (Apr 14, 2013)

We took out 15 week old puppy Odi to classes last night.

There is a small dog about 2 yrs old that has always shown aggression to my dog.

All the dogs are on leads at all times and we know to keep this dog away from ours.

Last night at the end of the class the other owner loosened her lead and her dog attacked mine.

He was crying and in a lot of pain.

Odi had to have a general anaesthetic to get his nose stitched back on.

When we got him home he went straight to bed and hasn't moved since.

I'm so upset for him. He is such a lovely kind natured puppy who did nothing to provoke anything.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, I am so very, very sorry to hear that this happened to little Odi!! That's just awful... I'm hoping he has a speedy recovery. Poor little guy!! :'(

Please keep us posted as to how he is doing.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Poor baby. I am so sorry for both of you!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh no. Sorry to hear that, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Best wishes to Odi and hope he forgets this incident as the pain fades away!! :'(


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoping for a speedy recovery. 

I would suggest that the trainer in the class now has a muzzle policy for the dog that bit yours. In other words that dog must wear a muzzle in the classes!

I am not sure where you live but if you have a local dog warden I would report the attack to them as well so that if there are other future episodes by that dog then they can start a file. 

Sorry to hear about this. I hate when any dog is attacked but a puppy really sucks!


----------



## Hobey23 (May 13, 2013)

It's come to the point where i dont trust anyone else's dogs unless i know the dog.


----------



## thomsonambra (Apr 14, 2013)

I live in England. 

Should I be reporting it?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles was attacked by a malamute at 5 months so I understand how you are feeling. We did report ours because I had to kick the other dog off him and he was latched on to Miles' face. I know it's hard but try your best to act normally and set up play dates with nice friendly dogs immediately so he doesn't develop a fear complex. So sorry about what happened!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your pup. I can only imagine how helpless you feel for your pup.

I would absolutely talk with your trainer about what happened, especially since it happened in their presence in a "controlled environment." (I would think the trainer would call you to discuss what happened and ensure that your pup is OK.) As born suggested, maybe a muzzle for this aggressive dog wouldn't be a bad idea. Or, maybe they can move your pup into another class where this aggressive dog isn't around. Removing your pup from that specific class may help you stay calm and be able to focus on training your dog instead of being nervous about where the other dog is at all times give your history now. Keeping him going in the class will be a good step to keeping normalcy for your dog and keeping him in a social environment.

I also completely agree with MilesMom. Once he's healed up and feeling like himself soon I would start to socialize him again with other calm, nonaggressive dogs to avoid any fear issues. Let him gain trust and comfort at his own speed with other dogs and try not to be overprotective after such a big event. He's young so I think he should bounce back just fine


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry you had to go through this, you may find that you have a vizsla that other dogs see as a threat, we certainly did.

Don't wait for the other owners to deal with their dogs, work out what suits you best. I now shout Enough, and usually the other dogs back off.

A telephone call to 101 would not go a miss, you might need a crime number to go through your insurance.

The dog school should have the contact details for the other dog, if they did not take the details , I wouldn't be going back for more lessons there, also the puppies should be in a puppy only class, adults separate at least for the first course, we did blocks of 10 weeks, first set was puppies only.

In the second lot of lessons and dog reactive dog had a muzzle.

Hope odi gets over it.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Poor Odi, hope the little fella is doing better. Sounds like your getting good advice from others here. 

My only question is, what was the trainers reaction in the class? Does not sound like there was good control of a dog with known aggression. We recently finished up a training class that included two dogs that had known fear and aggression tendencies--both were worked with individually BEFORE being allowed into the group class; the trainer also kept an exceptional eye on them at all times and did an excellent job of calming things before they escalated. 

Positive thoughts for a quick physical, and mental mend for Odi


----------



## thomsonambra (Apr 14, 2013)

Odi is doing ok today, we have had a very quiet day, just outside to wee in the garden, no walks.

I need to keep his nose clean.

The trainer called late last night to see if the dog was ok.

She was bitten by my pup when she tried to separate the dogs, she said she will need a tetanus but no other treatment.

I have said that I will not return to the class if the other dog is still there. Even if it has a muzzle on.

The other dog I feel should be having one to one training to deal with aggression issues.

The owner has said they will pay the vets fees. Goodness knows how much they will be by the end of his treatment.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm glad he is feeling better! Make sure to get him out and about, you don't want him to think all dogs are bad and will bite him. We took Miles to our neighbor's house right away after his wounds were dressed so he could play with their Golden Retriever and have a positive experience.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So glad he is feeling better! Hope you are, too. So sorry to hear you are both going through this.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Why are there 2 yo dogs in the same class as puppies that does not seen to make much sense to me


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Your pup will bounce back quicker than you - glad to hear the other owner and trainer did step up - pups should with other pups & I fault the trainer for allowing a aggressive 2yr old around pups - as mentioned resocialize ASAP - you learned a lesson we all learned the hard way - WHEN in DOUBT RUN - there is no controled enviroment - Heal fast and VVell !!!!!!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope your pup is ok and he has a speedy recovery


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you no thomsonambra that Bella was attacked by two dogs last weekend and one of them bit her. We reported it to the police and although it was dog on dog blood was drawn so they do take it a little more serious. At the end of the day it could have been a child, we are from the uk if I read right you are to. 
Bella wasn't badly bitten and she was a bit jumpy for the rest of the day but we have carried on as normal. She seems to be fine


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

thomsonambra said:


> I live in England.
> 
> Should I be reporting it?


Yes if you live in the UK your council will likely have a dog warden. Report it to them and take their guidance on whether or not to report to the police. Also if are planning on making a claim on insurance you will need to report to the police, *if the other dog owner has insurance it should be them that pays and not you. Even if they don't have insurance I would see about getting money off them to pay the vet bills. *


----------



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

Thats so horrid, poor Odi- I wish a speedy recovery also!

When my puppy just arrived with us, she was 8 weeks, our alsation- who was playing with a bone, snapped at my viz accidentally. I turned around and the poor pup was screaming (like only a Viz could do!), and rolling around, blood was being spattered up the wall and coming out her nose. I FREAKED! We took her to the vet and had to leave her there the one night, the alsation had bit her right to the skull- the vet just had to see if it had gone through, as then there would be big trouble. 
It was HORRIBLE. 
She came home the next day, very wary of the alsation! And had to have an open drain on her head for a week.
I really thought she would die so I know how you feel, but 16 months later- my little rascal is still here!


----------



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

OH and we also went walking down the street the other day and a dog ran out and attacked my viz- the family ran out, grabbed the dog but didnt even say SORRY!!! argh people!!!!


----------



## thomsonambra (Apr 14, 2013)

Shula that's awful. Your poor dog.
Glad he recovered well.

I took Odi back to the vets today. He is healing well. 

The dog trainer called me last night and has agreed to share the vets costs with the aggressive dog owner.

She also said that the dog won't be in the class anymore.

I'm hoping its been a wake up call for her.

I will look into reporting it. Thanks for that advice.


----------

